

Will The Fancy be Zuckerberg's next Facebook acquisition? - sparknlaunch
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-zuckerberg-is-now-lurking-on-one-of-pinterests-biggest-competitors-2012-6

======
PaulHoule
I understand that The Fancy has quite the semantic database under the hood.

It doesn't get talked about much, but Facebook's Open Graph makes Facebook a
leader in the semantic space, and consolidating that gain, plus extending
social photo sharing, makes a lot of sense for FB.

